# Here's my Baby!



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

Finally figured out how to put up pictures!

My little brother is in awe of my baby and insisted on giving it the once over this evening. He hasn't done a bad job!

Let me know what you think!





































Will add more when Photobucket behaves itself! :-*


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice one matey, you need to get your Brother to clean that exhaust pipe 8) and while he's down there, put a v6 valance on it ? :lol: ps treat yourself to some liquid leather off ebay, fantastic stuff and works wonders on those seats that are exposed to the sun ? keep up the good work


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice and shiny - I like


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Good tip about the leather cleaning stuff. Will definately invest! )


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wot!
No tonneau cover for that roof then?


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

kenjo said:


> Wot!
> No tonneau cover for that roof then?


Sorry to sound silly but what's a tonneau cover?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

NikzyTT said:


> kenjo said:
> 
> 
> > Wot!
> ...


 Hi nikzy the tonneau cover goes over the roof when down, and makes the car look more streamlined, do a search for a picture ? If you havn't got one they are very expensive from Audi, but often come up on ebay, only last week one didn't sell and it was only £5.00 !!! so dont jump in at the deep end buying one. In fact look I've done some ground work for you Matey ? 8)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-TONNEAU-C ... 7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-tonneau-f ... 7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Tonneau-R ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a Lovely TT. I will say I would rather use your other horsepower at the beach. 15 hands?

Have a good one..


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> It is a Lovely TT. I will say I would rather use your other horsepower at the beach. 15 hands?
> 
> Have a good one..


Thanks very much! He's 16hh!


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

basky said:


> NikzyTT said:
> 
> 
> > kenjo said:
> ...


Ahhh right, I get you. No worries. I'm bidding on the second one so fingers crossed! Thanks for doing some digging for me. Much appreciated!


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

basky said:


> NikzyTT said:
> 
> 
> > kenjo said:
> ...


Hi Kenjo

You'll be pleased to know I got a tonneau cover off ebay for £5.50! Got to go to Staffordshire to pick it up but it's a nice excuse to go for a drive 

Thanks for the advice!


----------

